# Underwater Feeding of Monster fish



## Energy (Mar 4, 2011)

https://youtu.be/wyHtDqJvPqg


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Energy said:


> https://youtu.be/wyHtDqJvPqg


I'd love to read more on how they built the 'land mass'/hydroponic filtration and a full plant list for the emersed/terrestrial!


----------



## drx (May 1, 2015)

its pvc pipes and shelving gives caves for the fish saw his thread on mfk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

sadly I've had no luck finding the build thread :c


----------

